# Apricot/red color question



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My pups begin their lives about the colour of a brown paper bag. As the weeks go on until they leave, they are definately red. They continue to darken until they are about 15 months old. I will post a few photos of Betty-Jo and you can see the transition. I think it depends on what her ancestors did. THAT is good news for me!!!

These photos are at about two and a half weeks, seven weeks, ten weeks, nine months and eighteen months.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Those last two don't want to get bigger, so will repost...Well for some reason they will not go bigger


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

How old is your dog ?

It depends on the dogs genetics really, Most reds fade same with apricots. IMO your girl is cream.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think it depends on what her ancestors did. THAT is good news for me!!!


I am going to send the breeder of her grandparents a email and ask her.

its like the adult coat is coming in darker.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> I am going to send the breeder of her grandparents a email and ask her.
> 
> its like the adult coat is coming in darker.


Good plan. IMO she is a light apricot.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Good plan. IMO she is a light apricot.


when you breed Quincy to your red girls you should get some nice light apricots Dima is very light and I think most people in USA would call her cream too. I was looking at her pedigree and saw one dog that is really an apricot. 


usually creams have darker ears like Dimas also.


----------



## teddy Ray's mom (May 16, 2010)

*Teddy lighter too*

I know what you mean. Teddy has gotten a little lighter too. Especially on his snout and back


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> How old is your dog ?
> 
> It depends on the dogs genetics really, Most reds fade same with apricots. IMO your girl is cream.


she is 2 and half years old


----------



## BlueSpoo (Mar 29, 2010)

Alf is out of two apricots; I expect he'll lighten (but don't mind ).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I suspect that bred to our girls because of their colouring and background, and Dima's strong apricot background (which also has some reds, but red was not a recognized colour in Europe then) that we will have some blacks, some apricots and some decent reds. Some of Dima's photos show her to be as nicde apricot as I have seen in the ring in North America. Others she looks very light. I guess we'll see in a couple of years.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I thought that Dima was an apricot. Her ears are a dark orange like I would expect to find on an apricot. 
_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I suspect that bred to our girls because of their colouring and background, and Dima's strong apricot background (which also has some reds, but red was not a recognized colour in Europe then) that we will have some blacks, some apricots and some decent reds. Some of Dima's photos show her to be as nicde apricot as I have seen in the ring in North America. Others she looks very light. I guess we'll see in a couple of years.


yeah for the allele for whites , creams, apricots and reds do not work the way you think. I looked at a few in the pedigree some of her ancestors where super light cream. If most of her ancestors where deep apricot then I could see some reds coming out or deep apricots.

you just going to have to breed back to red to get color back, this is why most red breeders don't want to breed in other colors like blacks who carry creams or whites and light apricots you loose color and $$$ ( for the bad red breeders anyways lol )

here is an apricot IMO and she is light too
http://www.apricotgold.net/Lola.htm


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These are a few of the dogs in her pedigree. I would say the light one is very light apricot, but the others aren't. I would think the one is bordering n light red.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I too think Dima is NOT apricot?? Sure she was a very deep cream as a pup (http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/7270-dima-two-months-old.html) verging on apricot I suppose, but she's sooooo not apricot now, she's just a deep cream.. ??
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/5461-puppies-here.html
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/4887-not-best-angle.html

Those pics you posted Arreau, all look apricot to me, the first one is an alterted/inaccurate photo for colour anyway (contrast is way up, if you dull it down to a a more normal pic, it looks apricot for sure!) The middle one is hard to tell with the lighting, though THAT one could be a faded red as the tone isn't as yellow..? The last pic is a light apricot though (which is still much darker than Dima looks in her adult pics I've seen??)

Jaks girl Saffy has been getting darker lately too, and is now a really dark cream especially along her back. Doesn't make her apricot.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks FD. It really makes no difference to me. I am thrilled ot have him with the black ancestry in his father's lines and the apricot and red in his mother's lines. The pedgree is good for what my goals are.

Sorry Winnow that this went astray.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Sorry Winnow that this went astray.


No problem 

I in some ways agree with Roxy and FD but in FCI we don't have anything called cream so maybe breeders in Europe are breeding dogs that maybe are more cream in your eyes but in our eyes are apricot.

But in the question I did not need to know the color of Dima  
I was wondering if it is normal that they get darker as they get older?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> No problem
> 
> I in some ways agree with Roxy and FD but in FCI we don't have anything called cream so maybe breeders in Europe are breeding dogs that maybe are more cream in your eyes but in our eyes are apricot.
> 
> ...


As I said, with our pups, they most ceretainly do get darker ad they get older.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, and as I said Jaks girl Saffy, who is 5 now, has been getting darker this year as well. She was a pale cream similar to Dima, but is now a deep yellowy colour!!! We do think it could be the food she was on though too...


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> hehe, and as I said Jaks girl Saffy, who is 5 now, has been getting darker this year as well. She was a pale cream similar to Dima, but is now a deep yellowy colour!!! We do think it could be the food she was on though too...


Was it full of carrots


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Was it full of carrots


LOL! no, I doubt it has anything as good as carrots in it... Unfortunately Jaks mum was only buying crap food for a long time, and her discolouration did come along after the crap food came in, so she's being switched back to something decent to see if it helps bring her nice clear cream back...


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> LOL! no, I doubt it has anything as good as carrots in it... Unfortunately Jaks mum was only buying crap food for a long time, and her discolouration did come along after the crap food came in, so she's being switched back to something decent to see if it helps bring her nice clear cream back...


Lol!!! No it wasn't Carrots!! Haha, Saffy wouldn't touch the stuff! lol

Yes unfortunately... mum and I do not see eye to eye on a variety of dog issues.... but that's another story... lol...

When I get a more regular job... I'll be putting Saffy on Orijen myself!! Hopefully that's soon!


----------

